# Hell Blade or Hell Talon?



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I was thinking of scratch building one of these for my chaos armies and was wondering which one is a better choice game-wise. The Hell Blade seems easier to make and good against skimmers and flyers (anti-air), with its 2 TL autocannons; but the Hell Talon has bombs, 2 lascannons, and an autocannon (anti-ground).
Which one do you think is best? I predominantly fight space marines in apocalypse games, sometimes mixed in with a little guard.


----------

